# time running out...or is it?



## Dancing Nomad (May 17, 2016)

I am a US citizen in Spain on a 3 mo visitor visa. My understanding is that I absolutely must leave at the end of that period, or will suffer the wrath of Schengen penalties, including a fine and, more serious in my opinion, inability to return to the region for as long as 3 years. But I spoke with a person today who claims it is no problem to stay as long as you like & that leaving incurs no scrutiny or penalties. This is shocking to me & I need to clarify its validity. Can anyone tell me how stringent the 3 mo in,3 mo out rule is in Spain? I would love to be able to stay longer if I can find a way.


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

Dancing Nomad said:


> I am a US citizen in Spain on a 3 mo visitor visa. My understanding is that I absolutely must leave at the end of that period, or will suffer the wrath of Schengen penalties, including a fine and, more serious in my opinion, inability to return to the region for as long as 3 years. But I spoke with a person today who claims it is no problem to stay as long as you like & that leaving incurs no scrutiny or penalties. This is shocking to me & I need to clarify its validity. Can anyone tell me how stringent the 3 mo in,3 mo out rule is in Spain? I would love to be able to stay longer if I can find a way.


No-one can say how likely you are to be caught or what exactly the penalty would be if you were. It's not a risk I'd be willing to take, but it's your life, your decision, but as my mother always said, "If you can't do the time, don't do the crime". 

If caught, in addition to being fined, you run the risk of being banned from re-entry not just to Spain but to the entire Schengen zone for up to five years. Furthermore, a deportation stamp in your passport may well lead you to being banned from entering other countries. The UK certainly takes a dim view of over-stayers, and it's not the only country to do so. 

While we're on the subject, I have to say that it frustrates the hell out of me that so many Americans believe they are somehow above the law or that laws don't/shouldn't apply to them.  An American overstaying in Europe is no different from a Mexican jumping the border into the US. Yet I've never met an American who can see that...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dancing Nomad said:


> I am a US citizen in Spain on a 3 mo visitor visa. My understanding is that I absolutely must leave at the end of that period, or will suffer the wrath of Schengen penalties, including a fine and, more serious in my opinion, inability to return to the region for as long as 3 years. But I spoke with a person today who claims it is no problem to stay as long as you like & that leaving incurs no scrutiny or penalties. This is shocking to me & I need to clarify its validity. Can anyone tell me how stringent the 3 mo in,3 mo out rule is in Spain? I would love to be able to stay longer if I can find a way.


There is no legal way for you to stay longer than 90 days in 180.

Will you be caught if you do? who knows.

If you are caught, the penalties are severe. If you stay, caught or not, you will be an illegal immigrant.


----------



## Dancing Nomad (May 17, 2016)

I agree with you! I was stunned that someone told me it was ok to overstay & not to worry about it. In all my research, it was clear that the rule is enforced, just as you say it is in the US. Thank you for reinforcing what I was sure the correct answer is. It is not worth it to me to risk the consequences, especially not being able to return.


----------



## Dancing Nomad (May 17, 2016)

I also want to add that I was given this "under the table" advice from a company that prepares Americans to teach English abroad. This is some of what shocked me. Clearly, I won't pursue working through that company. And you're right about the immigration issue. I respect the countries I visit & while I'd love to stay longer, I don't operate "under the table."


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dancing Nomad said:


> *I also want to add that I was given this "under the table" advice from a company that prepares Americans to teach English abroad.* This is some of what shocked me. Clearly, I won't pursue working through that company. And you're right about the immigration issue. I respect the countries I visit & while I'd love to stay longer, I don't operate "under the table."


Sadly I'm not at all surprised


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

An American friend came to stay in our family's house last November. He had a 90 day tourist visa but the day he arrived he told everyone he was staying until April.
He left last month, no problem, hopes to return this November.
We shall see.
We thought this was the last word in arrogance and tells something about the US attitude to the rest of the world.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I thought the penalty could be a ban for up to 9 years. Still I wouldn't risk it.

It's best to follow the advice given by the Spanish consulates and embassies as opposed to anybody else because I see all the time people who despite being on a non lucrative visa offering their services as a consultant and clearly running a business illegally to help other non EU citizens do the same.
It's tough because there are a few of them saying the same thing and it makes it look legit when it really isn't.
Even worse when it comes from established companies that know better.

But yeah it's a risk, you may get caught or not but you may never know until you have reached Spanish customs the second time round after you have paid for flights and hotels etc..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> An American friend came to stay in our family's house last November. He had a 90 day tourist visa but the day he arrived he told everyone he was staying until April.
> He left last month, no problem, hopes to return this November.
> We shall see.
> We thought this was the last word in arrogance and tells something about the US attitude to the rest of the world.


No, it tells us something about this person and the way he chooses to live his life.


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, it tells us something about this person and the way he chooses to live his life.


Thanks, I went through the tedious process (still going through it). Sure Ironic when these folks who "Lump" most "Arrogant Americans" will chew you a new one if done with folks of "Other" nationalities. 
I see a lot of EHIC/NHC "Skirting" questions here but would never lump "Most" Brits into that group.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Back in the 80s and 90s I knew plenty of young Brits who overstayed their visas in places like Australia. It was more of a case of people just enjoying an adventure and not wanting to leave, even if it meant that when they did they might not be let back in for several years.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It's still the case, most illegals in Australia are Brits and Americans. The Chinese more so too these days.

Nobody else can get in the place though. As there is a far bigger problem from people arriving legally by plane than any refugee issue we like to embarrass ourselves with.


----------



## raFL (Sep 7, 2015)

ptjd said:


> Thanks, I went through the tedious process (still going through it). Sure Ironic when these folks who "Lump" most "Arrogant Americans" will chew you a new one if done with folks of "Other" nationalities.
> I see a lot of EHIC/NHC "Skirting" questions here but would never lump "Most" Brits into that group.


I could not agree more. I guess it is all part of that old love-hate subculture in Europe toward the USA. I guess it just makes some happy to make such silly blank statements at any opportunity. I mean, Brits calling Americans arrogant? I would not call any nationality anything, it is just unfair, presumptuous, and yes, very arrogant.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> An American friend came to stay in our family's house last November. He had a 90 day tourist visa but the day he arrived he told everyone he was staying until April. He left last month, no problem, hopes to return this November. We shall see. We thought this was the last word in arrogance and tells something about the US attitude to the rest of the world.


 There is no US attitude towards the rest of the world. The US, like your place of origin is diverse. We have our ******** as well as other ignorant people but we also have many, like us, who abide by the rules. This guy of whom you speak is like many all over the world who feel the rules do not apply them


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, it tells us something about this person and the way he chooses to live his life.


 true


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

ptjd said:


> Thanks, I went through the tedious process (still going through it). Sure Ironic when these folks who "Lump" most "Arrogant Americans" will chew you a new one if done with folks of "Other" nationalities. I see a lot of EHIC/NHC "Skirting" questions here but would never lump "Most" Brits into that group.


 Couldn't agree more. Recently, on this forum I was ripped a "new one" just because I was seeking information on a subculture here. No matter what I said was met with bias towards Americans. Now it appears as some of the rippers are making ridiculous biased statements against Americans. Go figure! We call that showing one's ass.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Now, now, everyone's had their say.

Could we please go back to the topic of the thread which is not Americans, Brits and arrogance , but _* Spain and Scheghen and visas.*_


:focus:


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Surely it is in the eye of the perceiver? _"I see a lot of EHIC/NHC "Skirting" questions here but would never lump "Most" Brits into that group." _ I am not sure what the issue is here since the UK Government pays for both methods of receiving treatment (provided you are registered etc etc).


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Dancing Nomad said:


> I am a US citizen in Spain on a 3 mo visitor visa. My understanding is that I absolutely must leave at the end of that period, or will suffer the wrath of Schengen penalties, including a fine and, more serious in my opinion, inability to return to the region for as long as 3 years. But I spoke with a person today who claims it is no problem to stay as long as you like & that leaving incurs no scrutiny or penalties. This is shocking to me & I need to clarify its validity. Can anyone tell me how stringent the 3 mo in,3 mo out rule is in Spain? I would love to be able to stay longer if I can find a way.


 Whomever you talked with is just another person who feels the rules don't apply to them. Every so often there are some who seek info on breaking the rules and are fried on this forum.There are possible penalties and other unpleasantries. The issue is that you can damage chances of returning here for yourself. There are less treaties between the US and Spain as there are between Spain and other countries. Just don't give the rest of us from the US a bad name because you have faulty decision making skills.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Elyles said:


> There is no US attitude towards the rest of the world. The US, like your place of origin is diverse. We have our ******** as well as other ignorant people but we also have many, like us, who abide by the rules. This guy of whom you speak is like many all over the world who feel the rules do not apply them


You are right. I withdraw that rather silly remark and apologise.
There are loads of Brits who share his attitude.
Sorry.....


----------

